# Adam Carolla defends vaping!



## Alex (13/8/15)

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...x/adam_carolla_defends_vaping_starts_at_5630/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (14/8/15)

Alex said:


> source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...x/adam_carolla_defends_vaping_starts_at_5630/



You go Adam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

